# [SOLVED] USB 2.0 Drivers Issues[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I've recently had to change systems, as my old rig was well and truly dying - and had to resort to formatting my C:\ and putting it in an old system I had lying around - long story short, I now have a working system running XP with SP2, and everything seemed to be fine.

Until that is, I tried to connect my ipod to the system. No matter what I do, change cables, reset ipod, scream at my monitor, nothing seems to work. I figured out that this was probably a usb 2.0 issue, as when the ipod is plugged in to the system, it doesn't even charge, let alone display in My Computer or iTunes.

The problem is, I cannot seem to find any way to update my usb drivers. The motherboard is an nforce a7n8x-e, and from my attempts at forum trawling for answers, this seems to be a fairly common problem with this board for some reason. I have downloaded the usb 2.0 drivers from the asus site, however it's a folder with very few files in, none of which are working executables, and attempting to update the drivers via the device manager seems to do absolutely nothing.

Apologies if I posted this in the wrong board, or have made some other kind of forum gaffe, but I have really reached the end of my tether with this, and would really like to get it sorted! Any help anyone can give would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Hello and welcome to TSF,

Heres what to do:

device manager
start
run
type
devmgmt.msc

Are there any yellow ! marks next to any devices?

Also once in device manager, click on view tab, click on show hidden devices.

Are there any yellow ! marks now?


----------



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Thanks for the swift reply!

I've done what you recommended, and the only items in my device manager with exclamation marks next to them are 'RAID controller' and 'Ethernet controller', both of which are OK as they are to be honest, as I'm using a wi-fi PCI card, and I've only got the one HDD in my machine.

There's no exclamation marks next to any of the Universal Serial Bus Controllers entries in the Device Manager, and attempting to update the 'Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller' drivers does nothing.

I've checked my BIOS too, to make sure that USB 2.0 support is enabled, and it is. I'm really running out of ideas!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Ok are you ready for the resolution?

Follow my instructions precisely and we will get your usb ports working!

To enter the registry you need to:

start
run
type
regedit

Once in registry go here:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usb]

right click on usb
go to "new"
click on dword
in the right pane type: USBBIOSHACKS (the 0`s will apear automatically)
exactly the way it is here.

"USBBIOSHACKS"=dword:00000000

right click on usb
go to "new"
click on dword
in the right pane type: USBBIOSx (the 0`s will apear automatically)
exactly the way it is here - notice the x is lower case.

"USBBIOSx"=dword:00000000

REBOOT PC

Does your usb ports work now?

Please go near top of page and mark thread solved under thread tools if this solved the problem, ty.


----------



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Thanks again for replying! I've just gone into regedit, and after creating a restore point and backing my registry up, i've noticed that the directory [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usb] doesn't exist!

There's several USB entries, but not one called simply USB. The ones on my registry list are:


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbehci]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbhub]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbohci]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\usbuhci]


Which one of these entries would I need to edit? I thought it'd be much wiser to ask before attempting to guess which one to edit, as I'm really not too familiar with registry editing!

Thanks again, finally feel like I'm starting to get somewhere with this


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Ok no problem, let me find the driver then already made up into a reg file.
give me 5 min please.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Go under utilities and choose the first one.

This should fix the problem with your usb ports not working.

If this solves the problem, near the top of this page click on thread tools and mark the thread solved please, ty.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Ok wait i just tested link, so go to the box in upper left hand corner

for model put: a7n8x-e Deluxe
for next box put: ALL
click on search info
OS - xp
under utilities choose first driver.
download it and double click on the reg file
it will install automatically.
reboot pc, the usb ports should work now.


----------



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Hi again guys, sorry for leaving this thread open as an unsolved problem - I've been away and haven't had a chance to try and sort this out! I downloaded and ran that registry file, and rebooted - but nothing seems to have changed! I'm still having major issues with anything usb 2.0 related, and now I have noticed that it is not just my ipod that won't connect, any 2.0 device I connect to the system is just not seen, such as my g1 and other mp3 players I've tried to hook up to the system. I'm sure there must be an easier way of sorting this out rather than formatting and trying another copy of windows!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Have you tried uninstalling all USB devices and letting them reinstall automatically? If not, here is the way to do that:

You can do this by this method:


Unplug all USB items


Start


Control Panel


System


Hardware


Device Manager


View


Show Hidden Devices


Scroll down to the USB area and open it with (+)


Right click on each item and Uninstall all that you have with that option


Reboot and let the computer find the USB items.

Shut down and Plug items back in and test it by booting up.
.​
When done, if it doesn't work, tell me if in the USB area (open it with the + sign) if there is the word "enhanced" under that heading someplace.


----------



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

I've just uninstalled the all the usb devices, re-installed and allowed windows to update the drivers like you recommended, but the problem is still persisting!

There is an entry in the device manager usb list 'Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller', however that was already in my device list before I uninstalled the devices and re-installed!

I'm currently trying 4 USB items to gauge if connectivity is working - an external USB HDD, a USB memory stick, my iPod, and my G1 phone. Both the HDD and the memory stick show up, however the iPod and my phone do not - neither of which need drivers to be seen by windows as a device. I'm pretty much positive it HAS to be a USB 2.0 issue, but everything I've done so far doesn't seem to have had much effect! I've even considered getting hold of another copy of XP and re-formatting with that one in the hopes that it would somehow solve the problem...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Have you tried:

Going to the Device Manager and then open the USB area with the + sign.

Then, right clicking each and every one of those items directly below there and selecting Update drive and let it update (don't need to search away from windows, because the SP2 would have the drivers there on the disk) see if that helps. Might be worth a try and when you get done, then reboot and try it and see if that gets it.


----------



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

Yup, tried that, all I get is a message saying 'the wizard could not find a better match for your hardware than the software you currently have installed'. I've a feeling that there must be something I can do with the USB 2.0 drivers from the ASUS site (labelled 'USB 2.0 Driver for Windows XP '), however when I download this, it's just a zipped folder, containing a handful of files, none of which seem to do anything! I thought it may be the case that I'd need to point the device manager's 'update driver' manually to this downloaded folder, but even when I've tried that, nothing happens. According to My Computer, this version of XP is running SP2, but I heard that USB 2.0 drivers come included as standard with SP2! I'm so confused...


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues*

try installing the SP3 update to XP....make sure your antivirus is disabled before doing so so the download of SP3 goes troublefree 

if you have usb 2.0 ports on your pc they should be backwards compatible with usb 1.0 devices but seems to me your ipod and phone should be usb 2.0 devices have you tried them on another pc to verify its not just the ipod and phone usb interfaces are that are bad instead???


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]*

Are you certain in your Bios setup menu, under the ADVANCED heading you have the following set up:

USB Configurations = *V1.1 +* *2.01*
Keyboard and Legacy = *Enabled *(disabled by default, but might be worth it to try Enabled)
Mouse and Legacy = *Enabled *(This is disabled by default, but I would try it anyway to see if it affects the regular USB any)

Note: If no difference, set the keyboard and mouse ones back to default as instructed in your manual.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]*

there are 3pin jumper blocks located near the usb ports (USBPW12 and USBPW34) move the jumpers to pins 1-2 (5V setting).


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]*

Thanx guys for covering for me, well appreciated, Tumbleweed36 and Stu_Computer


----------



## AKearney (May 3, 2009)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Issues[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]*



Stu_computer said:


> there are 3pin jumper blocks located near the usb ports (USBPW12 and USBPW34) move the jumpers to pins 1-2 (5V setting).


Thanks, that fixed everything! Most strange that the jumpers were in the wrong configuration, god knows how that happened, but anyway, THANK YOU! I'd never have been able to fix it without your help, much appreciated!

Apologies for leaving this as unresolved for a while, I've not been around much recently to try and fix it!


----------

